# Gaggia parts



## snimmo (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a Gaggia Classic less than a year old. The plastic knob for the steam tap is broken and just spins around on the spindle. Thanks to Gaggia going kaput I can't source the part anywhere.

Does anyone know where I might be able to get one?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have you tried Espressoparts.co.uk?

Try Beandoctor on here too, he may have a good idea where to source the part


----------



## snimmo (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks. Already tried them. They only supply for commercial not domestic machines.


----------



## beandoctor (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello snimmo, i can assure you beandoctor can source domestic machine parts at the moment, lead time around 2 weeks although we are trying to build up a stock of spares but this takes time and a lot of money. Your knob may be turning on the spindle due to the valve being stiff, worth checking before fitting a new one, kind regards


----------

